# What GTO to get?? an 04 or 05?



## Rockfishpower (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello everyone. This is my first post in the GTO forum. I am not a GTO owner just yet. But I will be in a matter of weeks. I was just wondering what other people thought about the 04 compared to the 05? 

I know the 05 has the LS2 with 50 extra horses, The hood scoops and the dual exhaust. But in my area the 05 is going for about $5,000 more than the 04's.

I know I can pick up the 04 easily and it would probably take awhile to pick up the 05. Just because of my price range. 

Is there really a big difference between the 2? I'm sure I would be happy with either one just because I have always wanted something with some power. Well anyway I was just thinking that with the $5,000 I would save with the 04 then I could just invest that money in a supercharger or something like that.

Well I was just seeing what everyone else thought. Thanks.


----------



## justinporto (Oct 11, 2006)

I was in the same situation. Picked up a 04 and no regrets at all. What ever decision you make is the right one. :cheers


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have an 04 M6. Now, first of all, LS1 guys are biased to theirs, and vice versa. The LS2 guys will say they have more power, better brakes, hood scoops and dual exhaust, which is all true. I personally like no scoops, although I must admit I like the dual exit exhaust. 

If I did it over again, I would have gone for the LS2, of course. But I've driven a few, and I noticed no power difference at all, although that's probably because my engine is broken in. Of course, I'm going to tell you to save the money and go for the LS1. Headers, exhaust, CAI and dynotune and you're right there with LS2 power for about 2K. I'm pretty satisfied with the power I have right now, so much that when I only have the money to burn, I'll do more mods. I don't look at my car as something to take to the dragstrip or for bragging rights, but as a luxurious muscle/touring car that I simply love driving for pure pleasure. 

Just remember that we're all a band of brothers here, LS1 or LS2 Goat, they're both awesome and you'll love either one! :cheers


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

Not to flame at all but after owning 2 LS1 F-Bodies and now my 2006 GTO anyone who says they cannot feel a difference between the LS1 and LS2 is on something.

My LS1 Camaros could pull on a 2004 and my 2006 can pull on my Camaro.


I like all GTO's 2004-2006 but I still won't say they perform the same.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

All years had dual exhaust. As for which is better, it's up to you. I got the 04 because it was in my price range and the '05-'06 wasn't, but I have no real regrets. I know can barely handle the power of my '04 so there's no need for that extra 50hp just yet.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Sabraxas said:


> All years had dual exhaust. As for which is better, it's up to you. I got the 04 because it was in my price range and the '05-'06 wasn't, but I have no real regrets. I know can barely handle the power of my '04 so there's no need for that extra 50hp just yet.


Yeah, they all have duals, but he probably means the separate side outlets instead of us '04s with both coming out of the left side.


----------



## Rockfishpower (Apr 21, 2007)

TR GTO said:


> Yeah, they all have duals, but he probably means the separate side outlets instead of us '04s with both coming out of the left side.


Yeah that is what I meant. I just like the look of 2 pipes coming out instead of the one. So all the Goats have true dual exhaust? 

I am probably going to pick up an 04. I'm probably never going to the drag strip or anything where I am really going to race people. I just want something with some power.

I also had one more question. What is the point of getting cat back exhaust? is the plumbing just less restricted or what? Because If i put mufflers on the plumbing is going to have to be redone anyway. so whats the point?


----------



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

I would say go with the O5 Ls2 Because its nothin more then pure power from that motor.. But the ls1 is kinda over done but still a good motor... Its Like gettin a RT Charger or the Srt8 Charger..:agree


----------



## Rockfishpower (Apr 21, 2007)

raphtime said:


> I would say go with the O5 Ls2 Because its nothin more then pure power from that motor.. But the ls1 is kinda over done but still a good motor... Its Like gettin a RT Charger or the Srt8 Charger..:agree


What do you mean that the LS1 is "kinda over done"? I am not sure what you meant by that. 

I was dissapointed when I bought my car that I have now because Its a grand prix GT. I should have got the better performance one wich is the GTP wich is supercharged and has 40 More HP and better internals to support the power. 

Are there any internally different things between the 05 and 04? Because If I bought the 04 I would want everything inside to support the extra power that I would be giving it. Such as a supercharger. I would not really want to upgrade anything just to support my mods.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

He means the LS1 engine is in a lot of GM cars ( Camaros, Firebirds, Corvettes, ....). The LS2 has had a shorter life span and is not in as many vehicles. But the LS1 has a lot of potential power. A friend of mine twin-turboed one while he was in Phoenix, AZ and got it up to 1000hp.


----------



## GTOnutz (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck in the search, the 05 is a bargain 400 hp car.


----------



## Rockfishpower (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh I see. ok. That makes sense. Had one more question. It seems like alot of people like to get the Manual transmissions. Why is that? Also are there any advantages or disadvantages getting the manual to the auto?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Rockfishpower said:


> Oh I see. ok. That makes sense. Had one more question. It seems like alot of people like to get the Manual transmissions. Why is that? Also are there any advantages or disadvantages getting the manual to the auto?


In my opinion, a car like this just deserves a manual. When I look inside a sports/muscle car and see an automatic, I'm always disappointed. That said, there are probably a lot of reasons to buy an automatic; anyone can drive it, and you can drive it if for some reason you lose the use of your left leg or foot.

The manual does get significantly better gas mileage also, if that is an issue.


----------



## Nice_Goat (Apr 2, 2007)

noz34me said:


> In my opinion, a car like this just deserves a manual. When I look inside a sports/muscle car and see an automatic, I'm always disappointed. That said, there are probably a lot of reasons to buy an automatic; anyone can drive it, and you can drive it if for some reason you lose the use of your left leg or foot.
> 
> The manual does get significantly better gas mileage also, if that is an issue.


:agree I love having the manual in my LS1, having that kind of power at your fingertips and being able to really control it is an experience like no other!!! I would go for a manual if at all possible!!


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

Just found out it's $200 a year more on my insurance premiums to get the LS2 over the LS1. Just another cnsideration.

Hm...


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm surprised it's that much more, but it's up to you if that's enough for you to go with the LS1 over the LS2. I went for the LS1 for a few reasons, mostly for the 04 hood and the 04 rear bumper, which I'm sure I'm one of very few that like the duals out on only the drivers side.


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

It's not a big difference to me, man. I just want a friggen GTO.:cool


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

As stated before the M6 cars do get awesome gas mileage. My 2000 Camaro SS was a M6 and I seen 30+MPG more than a few times.

By the way nottheweakwilled who are you going through for insurance? That difference seems really high.


----------



## Rockfishpower (Apr 21, 2007)

The Gas Mileage and the extra insurance is not a big deal to me. I think that the pleasure I will get from driving the car will all be worth it. 

Why does the Manual Get better gas mileage than the AUTO? 

Also when people refer to the A4 or the M6 they mean automatic 4speed and manual 6 speed correct????


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Having owned 2 GTO's in 2 years..('04 and '06).......I cant say I like one over the other. Yes, there are some minor differences.........mostly, a lot of the bugs were worked out in the following years. I liked the sleeper look of the '04. As for engines........I think the LS2 is pretty much an LS6/LS1 hybrid.....so either way it comes from a long history of quality performers.
I'd say if money is an issue...go for the '04. If you are buying from a dealer be sure to be very insistant on seeing all the service records...ie, if all the TSB's have been performed.........then I think you'll be allright.
Good luck.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

Rockfishpower said:


> The Gas Mileage and the extra insurance is not a big deal to me. I think that the pleasure I will get from driving the car will all be worth it.
> 
> Why does the Manual Get better gas mileage than the AUTO?
> 
> Also when people refer to the A4 or the M6 they mean automatic 4speed and manual 6 speed correct????


The manual gets better gas because it has a different gearing range. The manual goes to like .5x and the automatic is still in .9x to .8x. (the better gas mileage only comes into play on the highway really)

Yes. A4 = automatic 4-speed, M6 = manual 6 speed. 

As for which is better, it's up to you. The manual is harder to use (for track purposes and such) but is more fun in my opinion. The automatic is stronger and can handle more power, and you'll be able to eat a burger while driving.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

Sabraxas said:


> The manual gets better gas because it has a different gearing range. The manual goes to like .5x and the automatic is still in .9x to .8x. (the better gas mileage only comes into play on the highway really)
> 
> Yes. A4 = automatic 4-speed, M6 = manual 6 speed.
> 
> As for which is better, it's up to you. The manual is harder to use (for track purposes and such) but is more fun in my opinion. The automatic is stronger and can handle more power, and you'll be able to eat a burger while driving.


WHAT! you cant eat in these cars. Its against the law. Bad...very bad...la la la.


----------

